# al 390 anniversary model value



## bayl778 (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a Beretta AL 390 Anniversary edition, new with the tags still on, in it's leather lockable case.this #320/470 produced. EELL wood, silver reciever with engravings and gold inlays. I have a friend that is interested in buying it from me. I don't know it's value. I paid $2900 in 2001 and have looked in all the available gun dealer books and cannot find it. The closest I came was the Lioness at about $2500. How do I make a fair price for my friend? 
Thanks


----------

